# Question on worms in substrate



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

While doing some replanting in my 75 gallon today, I noticed that throughout the tank there were small worms "swaying in the breeze" coming out of the substrate. Although kinda gross, it doesn't bother me. I don't think they are a problem, as these worms could potentially provide a constant food source for my cory cats and kuhli loaches, but I'd like to make sure. Has anyone else had worms like these and are they a problem? Are they a sign that I am overfeeding or what? They are very thin, pinkish brown and range between very small and 1/2" sticking out of the substrate. Sorry I don't have a picture, but they blend in with the substrate and my camera doesn't zoom in that well. Thanks.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've heard of black worms (tubifex) hiding away and multiplying when feeding live foods. But I never paid much attention because I always thought tubifex only lived in 'septic' conditions (waste lagoons and anaerobic bogs).

I honestly don't know much about them or if that's what those are in your tank, just sharing what I heard once.

Seems to me that the worms in your tank will help keep your substrate aerated and will provide food for your bottom feeders.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like brown worms to me too. People that work at my LFS have had these live in their personal tanks. They say that they are a source of food for their fish. 

After I did a google search on them I decided it may not be the best thing. Some said that they could die and you would have all that caught in your substrate. Others said that they had no problem. I guess I decided that I would get only enough live food for them to eat up completely. That way I could control more of the tank environment.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thing is, I haven't bought live worms for this tank for about a month, and I haven't seen any up until now, or maybe I just didn't notice up until now....


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It probably took a month for them to grow/multiply enough to be noticed. You might want to go a couple days w/out feeding so your fish can concentrate on the worms, maybe longer?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got some quite long, about 1" more or less, but they don't seem to be bothering anything. The tank only has shrimp and snails. The tank has been running for almost a year.


----------



## drawingblank (Feb 24, 2008)

its from overfeeding and they are harmless and eat the leftover food... but they creep me out so i don't like em in my tank


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Probably an aquatic flatworm, or even some kind of planaria. They will only multiply and live on if there is a food supply for them, other wise they will die off in a few days. A major infestation is a sign that your substrate has a heavy accumalation of decaying organic matter, as this is what they feed on. The worms themselves are not harmful, but can be a sign of a more serious problem. It may be time for a major tank cleaning.


----------



## kunalrsingh (May 1, 2008)

its nothing but Planaria worms. they occur when you have a lot of left over food in your subtrate. do water changes for a couple of days and they will be gone. vaccuum the gravel at every water change. you can also add some bottom feeding fishes.. loaches do the trick nicely


----------

